# Happy birthday Dleg



## NJmike PE (Nov 23, 2014)

Have a great day, but you probably already know you are because you come from the future.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Dleg!


----------



## frazil (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday dleg!!


----------



## envirotex (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday, being in the future and all, you've prolly already celebrated it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy b-day D!


----------



## Dleg (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks everybody!

Yes, I am in the future and my birthday is now over, and it is Monday morning 

But my birthday was awesome - very tropical paradise-ish. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Dleg!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy past birthday!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 24, 2014)

so is it still your birthday here or am I late?

either way I'm glad you had a good one and best wishes for many more.


----------

